# Show me your bitey faces!!



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the way our German shepherds play! I got these pictures of my two playing this weekend, thought I'd share them and ask everyone to dig out their favorite "Bite-y Faces"


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL! I love the second one.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

oh I've got the PERFECT one...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I love the pics!

I don't have any bitey face pics yet  

I guess I'll have to go get some!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

**** Removed oversized pictures

*Great idea for a thread, Leah! 
Karlo acting like a tuff pup:








Onyx taking care of that tuff pup:

Taz(Onyx's brother) and Kacie:

Oww, my ear!








My bed!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Posted these on another thread recently, but here's a couple of bitey's.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Great pics! Bitey faces are hysterical. 

Some of Gunner and his girl Sasha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have many of those shots. They do love to rough house. Here are some from the last few weekends.



















krisk
Connor & Kenna


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, Sinister is fierce...I really like the Onyx and Karlo show.
All these dogs look great. What a neat thread.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

One more...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow i see that second one of Sinister and see the Saint Bernard from Kujo! just that whole expression there.... wow! lol


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Lin said:


>


Terrifying.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Holy crap!! Those even scare me!!!



LaRen616 said:


>


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Cheating - this is a foster called Harry yawning.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sue Smart said:


> Cheating - this is a foster called Harry yawning.


MY, what pretty white teeth you have, Mr. Wolf!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

**** Removed oversized pictures

*Ok I think I FINALLY figured out how to post pictures...lol






They are wearing their capes because the neighbors had chickens taken by a large coyote and we didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


>


And for what reason were you worried about someone breaking into your house???!!! You need to copy these onto posters and cover your windows with them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> And for what reason were you worried about someone breaking into your house???!!! You need to copy these onto posters and cover your windows with them.


Hahahahahaha! Great idea! :laugh:


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

For some reason I had goosebumps upon seeing the pictures. Probably due to a previous experience before? Hahaha. I must agree, no need to fear housebreakers!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

KZoppa said:


>


Love that first one! One is like GET OFF MY FOOT!!!! lol


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

**** Removed oversized pictures


*


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is one of Jake last year with an old friend Kaid.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're a burglar in between Panzer & his tennis ball, watch out!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

What a great idea for a thread, Leah!! Love Rosa's face - know who runs the show there!!

Sin is looking...well...Sinister in those pics  SO much fun!

Here are a few of my crew, with a few lab teeth thrown in for fun...





































He tries to look scary...


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a couple of my favorite.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


>


Fantastic Picture!!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Veronica said:


> If you're a burglar in between Panzer & his tennis ball, watch out!


Can I steal this photo and put it on my facebook? This is a great photo!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


>


I love this one, it's like she is teaching little one how to 'make the bitey face'.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Odessa:









Joy or her litter mates (3 photos)



























Milla and Ninja (3):



























And my favorite, Babsy the demon dog:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

selzer said:


> And my favorite, Babsy the demon dog:


I love this one so much! My favorite!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


>


This one is so cute!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Sue, is that last one your avatar? I'd never seen it full size before, didn't notice she was snarling!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane in mid chomp, when I was tossing his zebra. lol


----------



## sgav8r (Apr 15, 2011)

Grizzly bears or German Shepherds?


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is my Koda with her friend BJ. I just loved looking at all these pictures.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lin said:


> Sue, is that last one your avatar? I'd never seen it full size before, didn't notice she was snarling!


Yes, it is, she was ten weeks old and going after either Jenna or Brit. Cujo was looking on like, "man, I TOLD you not to tick her off!" She has those CRAZY eyes, and often I feel just like that. :wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha great pictures. love Panzer and his tennis ball! that cracked me up! just photoshop that ball out and make your own property signs..... NOBODY would bug you!


----------



## jnealy (May 4, 2011)

*Nikki & Jake*

**** Removed oversized picture

*This is Nikki and our Aussie Jake - I still laugh every time I look at this!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL that is a great photo.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Aaahhh, cute baby Hogan bitey face!


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

This one sort-of counts... they were cuddling sweetly and Sasha suddenly decided that Meatloaf would be delicious.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Kitty heads are always good for sloppy schmooooshing!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

**** Removed oversized picture

*


jnealy said:


> This is Nikki and our Aussie Jake - I still laugh every time I look at this!


It looks like they're singing showtunes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like you are torturing them with elevator music. 

Or maybe seeing you give the cat the hamburger patty you were taunting them with.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Lin said:


> It looks like they're singing showtunes.


hahahahahaha i love that one and one of the first ones kzoppa posted-the eyes are great!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew I had one. I just had to find it!!! It's blury but you get the point.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

**** Removed oversized picture

*Molly and Tanner:











Molly with her toy:


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

**** Removed oversized picture*


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Here is a pic i took today of Kenai(2yr old male) and Kiva's(9week old female) bitey faces


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

LukesMom said:


> **** Removed oversized picture*


Love this picture, the one dog is like...Oh crap!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Linda, that picture is hilarious! Its all in the eyes! thats great


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

These are a few of my favorites, first one is recent. The rest was at one sitting. Crazy Hooligans. :laugh:


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

I have some!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

LukesMom said:


> **** Removed oversized picture*


Your dog on the right is too freaking cute. Looking like "oh my look at them teeth" to cute. Priceless.


----------



## fireman3571 (May 23, 2009)

*Roxy getting ready to kill the goose!!!*

**** Removed oversized picture*


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny with her BF Monty.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


>


Awesome pic.....if I could add a caption....

"Whew.....You could use a tic tac"!! :rofl:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's my childhood GSD Major and my black lab Ginger..


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

And what big teeth you have grandma....


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

chance said:


> And what big teeth you have grandma....


WOW - what beautiful eyes you have!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

That is so weird, I just had a dream last night that I got a black gsd puppy with blue eyes.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Look Mum - No teeth!


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally got one! 11 weeks of pure honey badger fury! 










Ronda


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

My sweet little LoLo ... 












Logan loves water - tries to bite the water stream from the water hose. This pic was my favorite ... nice teefs!!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thor showing off his pearl white, Rj showing off his hair cut..


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rawr!


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

Crazy Dogs!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)




----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

More like a smile then a bitey face....Lol...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Some recent bitey faces!


















And my new favorite:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Werewolves!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

don't you touch my bone


----------



## aldrichg9 (May 18, 2011)

I only let him get THIS aggressive with me when I initiate.
I'm sure lots of folks will tell me about what I am doing wrong here but it works for me


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Jasper and Dixie


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Aspen at 4 mo wrestling with his Great Dane cousin...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Chowgal said:


> Jasper and Dixie


Its another duet singing showtunes!


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

Floppy face


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

Playing with the babies leg!!


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

He's so scary! Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## 1RN2GSD (Jul 19, 2011)

*Oh Grandma what big teeth you have!*

Caught him mid bark - too funny !!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Zoe & Rocky


----------



## MissKaos (Jul 27, 2011)

These are awesome!!! This isn't really a bitey face, but it's what Phury does when you hold him down and tickle his tummy.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rocky & Lyric...I love this picture, just wish it didn't have a glare!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Bear being a gremlin.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great thread.....risen from 10 years dead


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

More a 'hanging on don't let go' than 'bitey' face.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

My other half dislikes bitey face pictures. They are my favourite.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max just jumped through a bunch of waves for his toy he is not giving it up. Lol!


----------

